# you should have another one



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

how many times do you hear this

its driving me    

i know people dont know and they are only meaning well but dear god i think if i hear it again i will burst 

normally i hear it every other day from my youngest nursery as my youngest keeps telling them she wants to have an baby bro or sis shes 4 so they keep telling me that i should hurry up and give her one (if only it was that easy)

today 2 mums on the school run one of them my next door neighbour said to me i should have another i think its because my youngest is about to start school in aug so people think another one would be nice (yip it would and im trying my hardest)


i think because i already have 2 people dont realsie that u can actually have problems getting anymore i think the asume its me or my dh stopping it happen

last week one of the nursery teachers said tpo me does dh not want one of his own (they have known my 2 since babies so know that my dh isnt bio dad)  im like yip he does we will just need to wait and see if it happens

i wonder if everyone gets this or if its just me being over sensitive


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hang in there people on the whole are not cruel just dumb!

I too regularly get asked same but rest assured if ever lucky enough on this journey I will share with the world that IVF helped it might make people think before they speak.

Hang in there our time will come - God I hope this to be true.

Whippet x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

i hope it to be true too  


i hate hearing it so the easy way to solve it is to tell them yeah were having bother but i dont want the whole world knowing 

my dad only found out on saturday cause he kept asking if i was pregnant god love him he felt so bad when my mum told him (we were out for a family meal and my mum kept telling him just to be quiet i want but he kept harping on so eventually she just said they are having bother be quiet and i will tell u later )

but really hardly anyone knows as its not the thing u say only my closest friends and my mum & sis & dh mum & sis know


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hiya ladies

I had IVF to have my wee Ben this was due to having both fallopian tubes removed after x2 ectopic pregnancies and if I hear "oh you fall again really quickly now" or "Dh will just hacve to look at you now and you'll get pregnant" again i'll scream, dont they realise "i cant have children naturally"    This is with them knowing i needed IVF. 

Hopefully your dreams will come true

Sanjo xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Yip I agree only our closest friends and sisters know and the dad on both sides and like you its not that you  ashamed just its very personal.

I wish you luck on the clomid it may just be all you need.

With the ages of your children you sound like you have age on your side where my clock is ticking and a birthday on wednesday does not help this feeling.

Take Care
Whippet x


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Whippet

My Auntie had her 1st baby at 41 so your really not old at all hunny.     I really hope it all works out for you x

Happy Birthday for Wednesday xx

Sanjo xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Sanjo 38 just sounds so much worse than 37 ha must be the hormone deficiency making that year so bad

Thanks All
Whippet x


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

At least you can remember your age...i was adamant that i was 32 this year much to my dismay and after many a heated discussion with DH ive come to terms that im 33 this year


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

happy birthday for wednesday hunni xxxx


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

get this all the time too. people tell me how lucky i am, after all i get pg easily. and dont i think its cruel that ds is an only child, after all, he loves babies! and the old chestnut, so when are you having the next one. i usually give them a rundown of our obs history (if im not feeling generous i get quite graphic) or give my optimum position reply. it kills me tho. ds wants a baby brother (he tells me every day) and i want to give him one, but we are doing all we can!!

and happy birthday!


----------

